# Deazl down...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Got diagnosed with shingles a few days ago. The rash starts below my belly-button and wraps all the way around to the base of my back. And man does it hurt! But not being able fish - wearing shorts feels like getting poked by a thousand hot needles - during this awesome weather hurts the most. Hope everyone has the opportunity to get out this weekend...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel your pain man. I had shingles a few years ago...on my FACE. It was a small area right above my left eye and a little on the left eyelid. I'd wake up and be unable to open my left eye for like 4-5 hours and then when it would open it was maybe a 1/4 open. It looked like I was on the losing end of a fist fight. Had to see eye specialists because I could have gone blind in that eye if it got bad enough. Still have the scars to show for the trouble. It's definitely no fun...hang in there, it does get better eventually.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my. I sure hope you get well soon.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh man sorry to hear that. Get well soon


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Dealz,
I had a friend that was also diagnosed with shingles a couple days ago. Thing is, it started in the exact area he got bit by an unknown bug. He was convinced the cause of his rashes were from whatever bug bit him but the doctors keep saying him getting bit by a bug then developing shingles in the exact same area was just a coincidence. So question. Do you recall being bit by any kind of bug in the area where your shingles started??


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

dre said:


> Dealz,
> 
> I had a friend that was also diagnosed with shingles a couple days ago. Thing is, it started in the exact area he got bit by an unknown bug. He was convinced the cause of his rashes were from whatever bug bit him but the doctors keep saying him getting bit by a bug then developing shingles in the exact same area was just a coincidence. So question. Do you recall being bit by any kind of bug in the area where your shingles started??



No bug bite. The pain started on my hip and I thought I'd pulled a muscle. I've done a lot of reading on shingles the last couple of days and insect bites aren't a trigger. Is he sure he was bitten by a bug and it wasn't just the beginning of shingles? Also, the shingles rash is unique to shingles. Tell your friend to hang in there, lol...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I feel your pain man. I had shingles a few years ago...on my FACE. It was a small area right above my left eye and a little on the left eyelid. I'd wake up and be unable to open my left eye for like 4-5 hours and then when it would open it was maybe a 1/4 open. It looked like I was on the losing end of a fist fight. Had to see eye specialists because I could have gone blind in that eye if it got bad enough. Still have the scars to show for the trouble. It's definitely no fun...hang in there, it does get better eventually.



A good friend of mine had it in his eye last year. Not only does he continue to suffer from nerve pain, but he's lost most of his sight in that eye...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Dre, my mom got shingles on the back of her neck a couple years ago. As a kidney donation recipient it took her almost 3 months to start feeling better, but she kept thinking it was a spider bite. Perhaps it has the same swelling as a bug/spider bite even though it is shingles?

Deazl, get better soon!


----------



## Ron418 (Jun 29, 2014)

I had them about 15 years ago, only thing good about them was no work for a week. Could not do anything else with them. Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

ive heard shingles are quite painful....hoping for a quick recovery for you.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Had it on my face as well, started with I thought was a tooth ache, then got much worse, it was terrible.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hang in there deazl. Don't worry, I'll leave a few smallies in the creek for ya when you get back

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Had it on my face as well, started with I thought was a tooth ache, then got much worse, it was terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mine started as a few little bumps above my left eyebrow about 24hrs after I took the vision test at the BMV...I thought I got some type of gross infection from the test machine. For the first few days I was earning the area with alcohol pads. Then like the 3rd day I some up and couldn't open my eye. I went to the doctor, he tells me what it is and then breaks out his medical book and starts showing me pictures...of course the pics were of the worst cases out there with whole sections of peoples faces covered with it. Mine never got too bad, just a few small areas but it was still pretty painful.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup shingles are no fun, had them in my mouth, throat and neck. Tons of fun when doc gave me some vicadin.... Yeah medicine that makes u itch, for something that was very itchy. Good luck, rest up!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry tto hear that I hope you get well soon


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hope you get feeling better and before you know it you will be back on the water again.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

At least it's not peak smallmouth season!........or wait! Maybe it is? Anyway, hope you get better soon!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

polebender said:


> At least it's not peak smallmouth season!........or wait! Maybe it is? Anyway, hope you get better soon!


Now that was cruel! 

Deazl, hope your better soon buddy. But, because you have been off the water so long I went fishing twice yesterday. Once for me, once for you. I caught about a dozen small bass. Unfortunately, you got skunked.

Mr. A


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Wade nude, problem solved.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Now that was cruel!
> 
> Deazl, hope your better soon buddy. But, because you have been off the water so long I went fishing twice yesterday. Once for me, once for you. I caught about a dozen small bass. Unfortunately, you got skunked.
> 
> Mr. A


Now that was even more cruel!&#128541;


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Now that was even more cruel!



What'd I miss?!?


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Hope they go away fast!!! I may go and get the vaccine!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

kayakmac said:


> Hope they go away fast!!! I may go and get the vaccine!



Due to the location of the rash, I CAN'T WEAR PANTS!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> What'd I miss?!?


Apparently my attempt at humor, or ill-attempt I should say. And the part about you can't wear pants, that's info we didn't need to know!

Seriously though, I've known several people who have had shingles and know it's very painful. I do hope you get well soon and back to fishing!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Seriously Deazl, I saw my brother go through the stuff, his rash was from his belly button down to the hip bone, up to the spine area of his mid back and into the armpit. A huge rash, reminded me of road rash from laying a bike down, and the pain wasn't too bearable with the meds either. Oh, and every day you're out of the water you get skunked.....just sayin'

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Seriously Deazl, I saw my brother go through the stuff, his rash was from his belly button down to the hip bone, up to the spine area of his mid back and into the armpit. A huge rash, reminded me of road rash from laying a bike down, and the pain wasn't too bearable with the meds either. Oh, and every day you're out of the water you get skunked.....just sayin'
> 
> Mr. A



Thanks man, I appreciate it. Get that 18 incher yet? (Lake Erie doesn't count.)


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

As a matter of fact I have several, thank you very much.....unless you are talking about smallies. In that case, well played Deazl, well played!

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> As a matter of fact I have several, thank you very much.....unless you are talking about smallies. In that case, well played Deazl, well played!
> 
> Mr. A



. Next time we hit the big lake you're giving me some of that adderall...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I had them a few years ago in about the same area as you,yes they are very painful and lasted a couple of months. Sure don't want to ever deal with that again,hope yours clears faster than mine.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> . Next time we hit the big lake you're giving me some of that adderall...


Even adderall can't help you fish better, just faster! LOL. And we do need to hit the big lake again soon!

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

rattletraprex said:


> I had them a few years ago in about the same area as you,yes they are very painful and lasted a couple of months. Sure don't want to ever deal with that again,hope yours clears faster than mine.



They're awful. I've missed 3 days of work and will probably miss tomorrow. Starting to get loopy sitting here in the house, but the pain is extraordinary...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for your plight. But remember September and October are yet to come. Does it seem that Shingles has become more prevalent then it used too? Had Chicken Pox when I was younger and might go get the Shingles vaccination. Have heard awful things about it. Hope to see a fishing report from you soon my man.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

About six months ago I went and got a shot of the vaccine to prevent them. I could still get them but they say the pain and symptoms aren't nearly as bad as if I hadn't gotten the shot. The cost is about the same as about 8 new Muskie lures.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's really bad trust me, I've had several kidney stone attacks, a bad pancreas that flair s up the shingles is nasty

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Wade nude, problem solved.



Not a bad idea; been waiting for the opportunity to fish a 12" worm, LOL...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife wore a lot of dresses when she had her shingles episode... just saying...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's really bad trust me, I've had several kidney stone attacks, a bad pancreas that flair s up the shingles is nasty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



My dad dealt with kidney stones in his mid 40's. So far I've avoided that holy terror. He was a heavy Pepsi drinker though...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> My wife wore a lot of dresses when she had her shingles episode... just saying...



Maybe I could get a dress accommodation from HR and go back to work...


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Maybe I could get a dress accommodation from HR and go back to work...


You could always go Kilt


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

There's always the muumuu route...


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I feel for you. I got the shingles 2 yrs ago. The shingles went away but I have nerve damage now and have a rash and itch all the time. this is in my mid section. Doctor says now that I may have this the rest of my life. I tell everyone GET THE VACCINE. You do not want to go thru this.


Keith R.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

DC9781 said:


> You could always go Kilt


+1,.nailed it. Just tell your HR department it part of you heritage and problem solved!

Mr. A


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Man I truly feel for you! You have terrible pain, your stuck in the house, and you can't fish! Its a trisuckta of horrible! Hope you get better 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> +1,.nailed it. Just tell your HR department it part of you heritage and problem solved!
> 
> Mr. A



I'll be back at work on Monday wearing Columbia PFG fishing pants (no underoos required.) I DARE them to say something. Hell, I DOUBLE DOG dare them to say something to me. And I'll be in possession of hospital scrub pants for the sake of variety...


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Man I hope you feel better soon. I had them last year all over my head and down the back of my neck. Pain like i've never felt before. I hope to God I never get them again. You'll be fishing in no time. Just try not to move for now.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've had them twice! The pain is inside you and not on the surface. I think it because it affects the nerves. They sure do hurt!


----------

